# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Ngắm bình minh sáng sớm trên đường lên Sapa - binh binh tren sapa

## yeuhanoi

Gần đây du khách quốc tế lên vùng du lịch Sa Pa rất thích thú ngắm bình minh tuyệt đẹp ở khu vực đỉnh dốc Cốc San nằm trên quốc lộ 4D Lào Cai – Sa Pa.

Từ vị trí này du khách có thể nhìn toàn cảnh trù phú, thanh bình của xã Cốc San đang vào mùa lúa chín vàng và phong cảnh phía xa là dãy núi Cao Sơn ẩn hiện trong sương sớm đẹp như tranh thủy mặc.

Du khách sẽ có cơ hội được ngắm nhìn thỏa thích cảnh bình minh vùng cao với hình ảnh  kỳ thú mặt trời đỏ rực hiện dần lên trên nền núi xanh lam tuyệt đẹp chẳng khác nào “chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh”.

Mời bạn đọc cùng chiêm ngưỡng những khoảnh khắc du khách quốc tế thích thú đón bình minh ở đỉnh dốc Cốc San trên đường lên khu du lịch Sa Pa mà chúng tôi có dịp ghi lại được vào buổi sáng sớm

























(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## pigcute

wow SP sớm tinh mơ nhìn  huyền ảo quá
Thích ghê

----------

